# I'm getting stronger but don't look it?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

What's going on? I'm lifting heavier weights now which means my muscles are working and growing but I still look like a long streak of p1ss  .

About 8 weeks ago when I started training I could manage 2 pull ups and couldn't put much weight on a barbell. Now I'm doing 5 sets of 5 pull ups both overhand and under and I'm lifting more weight each time I do bench press or leg press etc.

my back is getting bigger and more muscular but that's it. Legs are not looking any different, chest is still flattish and my arms are still small.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> What's going on? I'm lifting heavier weights now which means my muscles are working and growing but I still look like a long streak of p1ss  .
> 
> About 8 weeks ago when I started training I could manage 2 pull ups and couldn't put much weight on a barbell. Now I'm doing 5 sets of 5 pull ups both overhand and under and I'm lifting more weight each time I do bench press or leg press etc.
> 
> my back is getting bigger and more muscular but that's it. Legs are not looking any different, chest is still flattish and my arms are still small.


could be your diet mate...


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Only 8 weeks training is the problem!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> What's going on? I'm lifting heavier weights now which means my muscles are working and growing but I still look like a long streak of p1ss  .
> 
> About 8 weeks ago when I started training I could manage 2 pull ups and couldn't put much weight on a barbell. Now I'm doing 5 sets of 5 pull ups both overhand and under and I'm lifting more weight each time I do bench press or leg press etc.
> 
> my back is getting bigger and more muscular but that's it. Legs are not looking any different, chest is still flattish and my arms are still small.


If your lifting heavier then you need to take more protein to build up the muscle. Simple.

Or start taking steroids, the latter would be my first port of call without me even asking your stats, age or medical history


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

round 2 now mate eat more grub


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I am just gonna laugh cos I can :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bora said:


> could be your diet mate...


Well there's not enough time in the day for me to eat anymore and most of that is meat for the protein. I'm hitting my 2500 target 90% of the time and go over that weekends


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I am just gonna laugh cos I can :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why mate?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Well there's not enough time in the day for me to eat anymore and most of that is meat for the protein. I'm hitting my 2500 target 90% of the time and go over that weekends


surely with 4k post you should know this stuff by now? meal prep is key imo


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Why mate?


I am in one of those moods and sams made me laugh


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sams said:


> If your lifting heavier then you need to take more protein to build up the muscle. Simple.
> 
> Or start taking steroids, the latter would be my first port of call without me even asking your stats, age or medical history


All my diet is is mainly protien intake. I'm not after whacking on size I just want my muscles to develop. My mate who I train with weighs less than me but he is just solid muscle.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bora said:


> surely with 4k post you should know this stuff by now? meal prep is key imo


And I've said before most of that was gen con chat lol. Now I'm doing it seriously now just want to get it right mate that's why I'm asking. I do know it diet but I'm eating and eating, its mostly clean and mostly meat.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

your getting stronger through neural adaptions. and not hypertrophy.

wanna get bigger? go lighter and use more volume


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

diet, diet and creatine mate.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I think a lot of what you are experiencing is the fact your muscles and tendons are just getting to their strength limits within the boundaries of what you started with.You were not utilizing the "real" potential.Now things should start to make visible progress as you increase your weights and raise your cals accordingly.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

whatever like i said already you have only been training 8 weeks.

patience is a virtue. Remember this if you want to be a bodybuilder!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

8 weeks isn't long, take a photo now and take one in 8 months, you'll see a difference, also are you really small? 2500 calories isn't much, I'm cutting on that now..


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> 8 weeks isn't long, take a photo now and take one in 8 months, you'll see a difference, also are you really small? 2500 calories isn't much, I'm cutting on that now..


No I'm 6ft mate but I drive a van all day which isn't very active except when I'm reliving then I'm up and down stairs a lot but each delivery is only an hour or two usually. I probably do need to add more cals in now tho


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

gearchange said:


> I think a lot of what you are experiencing is the fact your muscles and tendons are just getting to their strength limits within the boundaries of what you started with.You were not utilizing the "real" potential.Now things should start to make visible progress as you increase your weights and raise your cals accordingly.


This! Your strength just hasn't increased enough for your muscles to need to grow significantly.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Not Olympia style after 8 weeks?

1g test

1g tren

1g dbol

For 3 weeks


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

It takes years to grow,

Rome weren't built in a day !

Your name has efbb winner underneath what does tht mean ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jay101 said:


> It takes years to grow,
> 
> Rome weren't built in a day !
> 
> Your name has efbb winner underneath what does tht mean ?


qualifies through number of posts


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Food Harrison fooooood....we had this convo....even tho it's a struggle! Also as some have said it's all new don't be hard on yaself ...ur not just introducing new experiences to ur body u have to educate ur mind too coz trying to eat food when u don't want it takes work lol if u have seen some changes be happy with it and if u thought u would be bigger after 6 weeks if it was that easy I'd be mahooooosive now after all these years :whistling:


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

saxondale said:


> qualifies through number of posts


lol ok

Just seemed strange his on gold but asking these questions.

To others just joing the site it would look like he's an experienced lifter and may listen to his advice


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

come on harri`san what did you expect in 8 weeks given ur starting stats/pics

its a marathon not a race


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

you can get big on a 8 week cycle


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ill be honest i think i did aim my results abit high but i blame that down to the mens muscle mags i used to have. After 12 weeks there is a clear difference on those pics. I no i wasnt expecting great things from 8 weeks but maybe thought id see abit more improvement than i have. My back has grown and my arms are more muscular. My diet is better than it was.

Im still learning tho ill get there


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ill be honest i think i did aim my results abit high but i blame that down to the mens muscle mags i used to have. After 12 weeks there is a clear difference on those pics. I no i wasnt expecting great things from 8 weeks but maybe thought id see abit more improvement than i have. My back has grown and my arms are more muscular. My diet is better than it was.

Im still learning tho ill get there


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

8 weeks and u expecting to be huge ... i bulked for a year to get good mass on my frame just saying brah


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Big ape said:


> 8 weeks and u expecting to be huge ... i bulked for a year to get good mass on my frame just saying brah


Who said anything about huge? I just thought id see slightly more muscle growth than i have mate not turn into frank zane lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Big ape said:


> 8 weeks and u expecting to be huge ... i bulked for a year to get good mass on my frame just saying brah


Pics? Before / after?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

leave the update pics until the comp end harry


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sams said:


> If your lifting heavier then you need to take more protein to build up the muscle. Simple.


More protein than what? You don't know his intake, he's only trained for 8 weeks and says his lifts are increasing each session......


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Fukc her right in the pussy


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> More protein than what? You don't know his intake, he's only trained for 8 weeks and says his lifts are increasing each session......


dont question beginner logic, we all know protein is all you need to build muscle!

but to the op in a serious answer, 8 weeks in you wont really be looking different, you will be smarter, more used to training, and know how to push yourself more. add all that together and that muscle that struggles to lift 20kg can suddenly lift 40kg with no extra size, just the added experience


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> leave the update pics until the comp end harry


I'm goin to mate. There was very slight improvement last pics in certain areas but there's none I don't think for the final ones.

It won't bother me as much after the comp is over, ill just keep training and eating and grow at a natural pace. Its only the competitive part if me that's making me so impatient lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlucky brah, you'z a hardgainer!!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

do a Merk mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> More protein than what? You don't know his intake, he's only trained for 8 weeks and says his lifts are increasing each session......


Each session I add weight, I do three sessions a week. Then the week after ill do one set lifting 10kg heavier than the week before then drop it abit. I'm stuck at the 40/50kg mark on bench press. I no that's not much compared to most on here but I've only been training serious the 8 weeks. I have done abit of on and off training in the past but this is the first time I have worked on both exercise and diet but I still need help with it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I said:


> Unlucky brah' date=' you'z a hardgainer!!![/quote']
> 
> Just my luck lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> do a Merk mate


He the chap on steroids at 21 or something?

Cba with steroids mate, the stories on here and some if the advice threads have put me right off them


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Each session I add weight, I do three sessions a week. Then the week after ill do one set lifting 10kg heavier than the week before then drop it abit. I'm stuck at the 40/50kg mark on bench press. I no that's not much compared to most on here but I've only been training serious the 8 weeks. I have done abit of on and off training in the past but this is the first time I have worked on both exercise and diet but I still need help with it.


do you mix your bench between bar and dumbell? also try super setting lat pulldowns in the middle of your bench set (not everytime and not heavy)


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

My chest has not grown a inch but my bench has improved from 100kg to 150kg I'd say it's to do with training I just enjoy lifting heavy


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Considered upping your carb intake?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> do you mix your bench between bar and dumbell? also try super setting lat pulldowns in the middle of your bench set (not everytime and not heavy)


Each time I do bench, lifting heavy then incline on dumbbell and near the end ill go on the chest press machine. I like chest exercises


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

theonlyjosh said:


> Considered upping your carb intake?


Not carbs no. I eat rice or pasta with meals but my diet is and always has been mainly meat


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> *Not carbs no*. I eat rice or pasta with meals but my diet is and always has been mainly meat


There's your problem...your body need sufficient carbs to grow just as important than protein. Carbs will also make your muscles look more full due to your body turning it into glycogen that is stored in the muscle. Try upping your carb intake...adding potatoes to your diet...very good source of energy and also very versatile.

Add a high calorie mass gainer as well. Most of the carbs in mass gainers are fast acting sugars...but thats not always a bad thing as it makes your body release natural insulin witch helps to shuttle all the nutrients into the muscle cells.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Would recommend upping carbs from personal experience. Massively underrated by a lot of people.

Post work out is especially vital in my opinion.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If you want strength as your main focus then stick with the 5x5 - if you want mass as the main focus do more volume.

In eight weeks starting a 5x5 you are unlikely to see much muscle growth but should see strength improvements as your CNS improves fast twitch muscle fibre recruitment - with eight weeks of higher volume training however you should see the opposite of that, less strength gain but more mass.

The best routines IMO include both low rep/heavy loading and lighter/higher volume training, because long term strength improves better when a muscle is already enlarged from higher volume work (more muscle fibre for the CNS to recruit), and being stronger allows easier progression with the higher volume work (as even with volume work you have to up the weights to keep it progressive).


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

8 weeks is nothing as mentioned above.

But for the long run bear in mind that for size (hypertrophy) you need training volume (weight x reps x sets). It's not just how much weight you lift.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> 8 weeks is nothing as mentioned above.
> 
> But for the long run bear in mind that for size (hypertrophy) you need training volume (weight x reps x sets). It's not just how much weight you lift.


hey sonics back - how was France?

had time to read my report yet?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Not carbs no. I eat rice or pasta with meals but my diet is and always has been mainly meat


as above up your carb intake. your right in that everyone is different in terms of activity level and metabolism and that you dont need crazy high kcals to bulk but IMO its still very important to have a good macro nutrient split. for example im shorter that you at just above 5'10 but am bulking on almost 400carbs - bulking kcals being at 2950 and slowly increasing.

as for training like @dtlv said have a look at combined strength and hypertrophy programs which are often called 'powerbuilding' routines. a good example would be PHUL (power hypertrophy upper lower). I'm assuming your natty in which case this program, or any in this style, will help you gain and you should be able to milk them for a while.

almost forgot. when looking for a PHUL routine i wouldn't recommend Layne Nortons PHUL this is spread over 5/6 days and has a horrible amount of volume, which IMO is the complete opposite of what i want training natty over a long period of time. sure it may be good for a quick 3-6 week blast but any longer than that and i would get burnt out.

try looking at Lyle Mcdonalds generic bulking routine. thats a decent PHUL, just focus on linear progression on the first compound movements.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Cheers for the help. It's still my diet then that needs tweaking. I've been doing a 5x5 routine for the 8 weeks and as said I have noticed a good gain in strength but no mass.

I'll make sure ill up the carbs in my diet and then when I done my 12 week routine ill change it and do 12 weeks of a different routine to see if my body reacts better to that.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

saxondale said:


> hey sonics back - how was France?
> 
> had time to read my report yet?


Sorry, the Tapatalk update meant my notifications were inadvertently turned off so I missed your reply. France was good thanks  . Had other priorities since being back so haven't been posting...

Must admit I haven't looked at that Ranger study, thought you told me not to bother actually. I'll be honest that as it relates to something I'm never going to do again (fasted cardio) there are other topics I'm more interested in just now. I'll leave it on my long term curiosity list though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

harrison180 said:


> Cheers for the help. It's still my diet then that needs tweaking. I've been doing a 5x5 routine for the 8 weeks and as said I have noticed a good gain in strength but no mass.
> 
> I'll make sure ill up the carbs in my diet and then when I done my 12 week routine ill change it and do 12 weeks of a different routine to see if my body reacts better to that.


Good plan. 5X5 is good for beginners to learn and gain strength in the basic lifts, but few if any would argue it is optimal for hypertrophy.

One option worth considering would be to stick to whole body training but vary the set/rep range by session, to mix up strength and hypertrophy work. As you are not that advanced, being able to train body parts three times per week may be advantageous. What I have in mind is something like:

Monday: 5X4 workout

Tuesday: rest

Wednesday: 4X8

Thursday: rest

Friday: 4X12

Weekend: rest

Just an idea to consider. @dtlv and @harryalmighty are much more experienced than me though.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Good plan. 5X5 is good for beginners to learn and gain strength in the basic lifts, but few if any would argue it is optimal for hypertrophy.
> 
> One option worth considering would be to stick to whole body training but vary the set/rep range by session, to mix up strength and hypertrophy work. As you are not that advanced, being able to train body parts three times per week may be advantageous. What I have in mind is something like:
> 
> ...


yeah something like this could work, depends on your training style.

personally if i as going to program a full body 3x per week i would have two workouts, A/B, one based around strength the other hypertrophy. so one week would be A,B,A the next B,A,B and so on.

thats what i love about upper lower and full body training, it being so versatile. my current programming looks like this -

monday: upper strength

tuesday: squat / quads

wednesday: rest

thursday: upper hypertrophy

friday: deadlift / posterior chain

saturday: off

sunday: off

repeat.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a mixture of still being new to training, diet and volume IMO.

Easy trap to fall in to as a beginner, I did it too for about 6-8 months lol

Strength keeps progressing, but no size...Strength gains finally slow down, still no size...Then it clicks..Not eating enough for size, and strengh gains were my nerves etc simply adapting as opposed to hypertrophy etc.

Keep with your strength training for the first year, just up your Cals.

Also, don't fall prey to the 'ALL CALS MUST BE RED MEAT' rubbish, Carbs are just as important, if not more important, to a natty Ecto beginner (Guessing Ecto by your descriptions)

Good luck mate


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Blimey, what I want to know is how you have racked up close to 5000 posts yet been training for 8 weeks. Good going.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

stoatman said:


> Blimey, what I want to know is how you have racked up close to 5000 posts yet been training for 8 weeks. Good going.


Post gains bro


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

harryalmighty said:


> personally if i was going to program a full body 3x per week i would have two workouts, A/B, one based around strength the other hypertrophy. so one week would be A,B,A the next B,A,B and so on.


Not saying this is definitely the way to go or anything, but FWIW my logic for not going for ABA was to bias the training and bit more towards hypertrophy. Partly as that seems to be primary training objective, and partly as the current training block is strength focused. There is also more undulation to the periodisation but that is probably neither here nor there at this stage to be honest.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not saying this is definitely the way to go or anything, but FWIW my logic for not going for ABA was to bias the training and bit more towards hypertrophy. Partly as that seems to be primary training objective, and partly as the current training block is strength focused. There is also more undulation to the periodisation but that is probably neither here nor there at this stage to be honest.


in this case agreed. what i wrote is just my preference to programming a full body.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

8 weeks... be patient and stay consistent with the food. Don't worry; get the most out of your strength gains - it will pay off in the long term. The stronger you get, the more you'll get out of your volume further down the road and the better you'll look; denser as well as more benefit to getting long-term gains that are easier to maintain and then grow.

In this early stage as well, you'll be developing your mind-muscle connection. You'll reach new phases of growth as your neuromuscular strength improves... trust me, this is just the beginning of your journey, you have a LOT to look forward to.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

kristina said:


> 8 weeks... be patient and stay consistent with the food. Don't worry; get the most out of your strength gains - it will pay off in the long term. The stronger you get, the more you'll get out of your volume further down the road and the better you'll look; denser as well as more benefit to getting long-term gains that are easier to maintain and then grow.
> 
> In this early stage as well, you'll be developing your mind-muscle connection. You'll reach new phases of growth as your neuromuscular strength improves... trust me, this is just the beginning of your journey, you have a LOT to look forward to.


I do hope so. I'm trying to keep doing it so I get gains but I have to keep myself enjoying it otherwise I won't want to do it. I guess I just expected to much from reading the mags etc


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I do hope so. I'm trying to keep doing it so I get gains but I have to keep myself enjoying it otherwise I won't want to do it. I guess I just expected to much from reading the mags etc


....you'll get to a stage where you start to see results coming through and it will spur you on.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

kristina said:


> ....you'll get to a stage where you start to see results coming through and it will spur you on.


If I keep up 3 days a week and eat right do you think roughly I could make good progress by February?

I've also found that after 3 weeks I like a week off, I dunno if its all my mind or what but I feel much stronger and find I can go back lifting heavier for the next 3 week stint.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> If I keep up 3 days a week and eat right do you think roughly I could make good progress by February?
> 
> I've also found that after 3 weeks I like a week off, I dunno if its all my mind or what but I feel much stronger and find I can go back lifting heavier for the next 3 week stint.


Hang on... you're training 3 x per week AND every 3 weeks you take a week break? ...

Dude, that's why you're hardly making any progress.

If you really want to make progress, you've got to put the bloody work in. Stop being a girl with this 'all in the mind' rubbish and taking a week off every 3 weeks... there is NO reason you should be taking that week off. Maybe if you were some hardcore athlete training 6 days per week, twice per day, but at this rate you're pretty much feeling sorry for yourself for ONE reason and that's laziness or lack of committment.

You need to work through your 'in the head' issues and nip them in the bud, now.

Training 3 days per week consistently is absolutely great for making good progress as a beginner, but NOT when you're taking a week off every 3 weeks... no.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

kristina said:


> Hang on... you're training 3 x per week AND every 3 weeks you take a week break? ...
> 
> Dude, that's why you're hardly making any progress.
> 
> ...


It happened on accident. I was away a lot with work and didnt have time to go to gym. This has happened twice and the week I go back I lift heavier than the week before I stopped. I didn't do it by choice. Now I'm doing a different routine tho I will just keep going cuz I'm not lifting as heavy as I was. I'm strong enough to do my job and day to day tasks it's looking good I'm after


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

it just takes time mate don't rush it.

Good things come to those who wait,,,,,,But fcuking awesome thing come to those who get of there ass and work hard.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Each session I add weight, I do three sessions a week. Then the week after ill do one set lifting 10kg heavier than the week before then drop it abit. I'm stuck at the 40/50kg mark on bench press. I no that's not much compared to most on here but I've only been training serious the 8 weeks. I have done abit of on and off training in the past but this is the first time I have worked on both exercise and diet but I still need help with it.


you just answerd your own question,you only been training 8 weeks.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sniper16 said:


> you just answerd your own question,you only been training 8 weeks.


Yeah like I said mate I think i expected to much from reading the mags etc. Oh well ill spur on and keep it up. Changed my routine now for another 8 weeks see if my body likes that one better and it keeps me interested.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

don't add to much to weight to quickly concentrate on your form,,and eat more not just protein.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah like I said mate I think i expected to much from reading the mags etc. Oh well ill spur on and keep it up. Changed my routine now for another 8 weeks see if my body likes that one better and it keeps me interested.


the mags give you a false idea to how things can be achieved.

do you get fed up with the training or the eating?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

harrison180 said:


> Each session I add weight, I do three sessions a week. Then the week after ill do one set lifting 10kg heavier than the week before then drop it abit.


Just spotted this as sniper16 quoted it. Why are are you doing this? The idea of an introductory 5x5 routine is to start at a weight you can handle OK, then gradually increase this week after week. You don't want to be randomly dropping in a 10 kg jump! That's a huge increase in weight. Smaller increases over a much longer time frame is the way to go.

If you really feel like you need a break after 3 weeks then you are training too hard or not eating and sleeping enough to recover properly. Or you need to man up! It might be helpful if you told us exactly what your current training plan is though?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Just spotted this as sniper16 quoted it. Why are are you doing this? The idea of an introductory 5x5 routine is to start at a weight you can handle OK, then gradually increase this week after week. You don't want to be randomly dropping in a 10 kg jump! That's a huge increase in weight. Smaller increases over a much longer time frame is the way to go.
> 
> If you really feel like you need a break after 3 weeks then you are training too hard or not eating and sleeping enough to recover properly. Or you need to man up! It might be helpful if you told us exactly what your current training plan is though?


Haha what's sleep? During my busy period ill be home at 9pm and out the house in the early hours next day. If I get 5 hours sleep I'm lucky. I can't sleep longer than 6 hours tho anyway.

I only do one set out of 5 with a new 10 kg weight just to push myself. I probably made a mistake but you learn from it.

Last week I was doing a bit lower weight and going for 12 reps over 3 sets. I felt it alot better in my muscle groups than a 5x5 routine. I get the form right and do each exercise right. I really struggle with the food side tho.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> the mags give you a false idea to how things can be achieved.
> 
> do you get fed up with the training or the eating?


I love the training mate and trying new things it's the eating side that i dont like and it don't like me lol


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I love the training mate and trying new things it's the eating side that i dont like and it don't like me lol


haha, it takes some getting use to.

i found weight gainer shakes to be good, used to have one after breakfast every day.... now i cant afford to eat so i'm down to three frigging meals a day, i feel like an ethiopian.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just follow strong lifts religiously, eat well and everything will soon fall into place.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> haha, it takes some getting use to.
> 
> i found weight gainer shakes to be good, used to have one after breakfast every day.... now i cant afford to eat so i'm down to three frigging meals a day, i feel like an ethiopian.


It's can't to a point where my body just don't want food. I can't stomach weight gain shakes anymore. I can drink plain milk by the pint but soon as I taste the gainer mix in i feel sick. I eat three meals a day and snack throughout. I dunno how some of these guys hit 5k cals a day.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

zasker said:


> haha, it takes some getting use to.
> 
> i found weight gainer shakes to be good, used to have one after breakfast every day.... now i cant afford to eat so i'm down to three frigging meals a day, i feel like an ethiopian.


you can afford dude! ask @Echo if he'll link you to his cheap bulk diet plan.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> you can afford dude! ask @Echo if he'll link you to his cheap bulk diet plan.


Post 13 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/275546-living-lifestyle-budget.html


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Echo said:


> Post 13
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/275546-living-lifestyle-budget.html


^ @zasker


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> you can afford dude! ask @Echo if he'll link you to his cheap bulk diet plan.


I've had a recent spell on JSA and can bulk on that no probs, and I'm spending £20 a week on a bus pass......

750g of mince £3

Sweet potatoes £1 per KG

Risotto rice is dirt cheap and tasty if cooked well.

The best piece of advice I could give any gainer is learn to flavour basic foods and your laughing.

£50 a week covers my bulking food and a few tasty luxuries


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn nothing worse than getting stronger but not growin. It happens to the best of us. Give it a year though and you be ripped as hulkhogan


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't want to appear rude, but you seriously need to take everything a lot more seriously in you want to make any proper progress. Right now it frankly sounds like your diet and training have no real plan at all, and your lack of sleep won't be helping either. If you are serious about wanting to make progress, pick a sensible training programme and diet, AND STICK TO THE PLAN. Consistancy matters.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Echo said:


> Post 13
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/275546-living-lifestyle-budget.html


thanks @Echo



BettySwallocks said:


> you can afford dude! ask @Echo if he'll link you to his cheap bulk diet plan.


i cant even afford that at the moment, ive got no job and enough money for bills only till end of the year... i do live with my parents so they are buying me food but wont buy me enough to eat proper :crying:

works out ok, sort of, as i have a vo2 max test in about six weeks, so im having to start running again anyways.... got an obla test as well, getting more frigging tests than enough on this degree.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> It's can't to a point where my body just don't want food. I can't stomach weight gain shakes anymore. I can drink plain milk by the pint but soon as I taste the gainer mix in i feel sick. I eat three meals a day and snack throughout. I dunno how some of these guys hit 5k cals a day.


have you tried inserting food via your anus?

according to southpark this works and will make you poop out your mouth.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I don't want to appear rude, but you seriously need to take everything a lot more seriously in you want to make any proper progress. Right now it frankly sounds like your diet and training have no real plan at all, and your lack of sleep won't be helping either. If you are serious about wanting to make progress, pick a sensible training programme and diet, AND STICK TO THE PLAN. Consistancy matters.


If I had my way mate I'd be living like the pro bodybuilders but I can't. My work hours are long and all over the place, I can only go to the gym when I have spare time even if its just Half hour I like to go. I'm not working tomorrow so far so ill go for an hour or so in the morning and eat well throughout the day. That's how my life is, I wish I started 5 years ago when I worked at the factory but I didnt. I have done over 8 weeks now of a 5x5 program and noticed good strength gains, its looking good I'm after. My mate who I train with has been doing it a year and weighs the same as me but he his ripped. I'm not looking to get massive, 12 stone is my top goal and have below 10% fat. That I will get in a couple of years I'm guessing. I'm going back to good old 3 sets of 12 now to see if my body alters better to that.

My gym training is fine, my mate makes me do it right but its my eating that's the downfall. Its not that I don't eat, I eat all day long I just can't eat enough and my body just don't want it. I keep putting it down tho. I will keep at it mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> have you tried inserting food via your anus?
> 
> according to southpark this works and will make you poop out your mouth.


I used to watch a programme called 1000 ways to die and one on there was a bloke who put vodka up his hoop and be died of alcohol poisoning lol. Something about the receptors being stronger that in your gob


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

your doing the weights and eating all day long its all good listen to all the really good info people are giving you and you wont go far wrong mate.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I used to watch a programme called 1000 ways to die and one on there was a bloke who put vodka up his hoop and be died of alcohol poisoning lol. Something about the receptors being stronger that in your gob


I'll remember that next time I go out. :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> I'll remember that next time I go out. :lol:


Haha you won't be going out again


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Haha you won't be going out again


Be at c heap night though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I can only go by what you've posted but the thing is it doesn't sound like you have done 5x5 properly, by randomly sticking in 10 kg jump, and then dropping the weight again? There are reasons for doing a planned progressive overload.

The way you mentioned 3x12 sounded like you'd just done it because you felt like it, didn't realise this was the new plan. It doesn't have to be as I suggested above but I would definitely mix up rep ranges. How about alternating 5x5 and 3x12 (possibly 4x12 for some exercises) for whole body routine 3 times per week?

As for finding time you just need to decide what your priorities are. One thing that might help if your weekday schedule is variable is to make one of your workout days at the weekend?

In terms of diet, do you track how many calories you eat each and every day? If not start doing this. You need to consistently eat a particular intake to judge if it works. Also bear in mind that you will likely get used to eating more, and it will get easier. And don't sweat not being able to stomach weight gain shakes. They are usually stuffed full of simple carbs and you can make much better real food shakes.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I can only go by what you've posted but the thing is it doesn't sound like you have done 5x5 properly, by randomly sticking in 10 kg jump, and then dropping the weight again? There are reasons for doing a planned progressive overload.
> 
> The way you mentioned 3x12 sounded like you'd just done it because you felt like it, didn't realise this was the new plan. It doesn't have to be as I suggested above but I would definitely mix up rep ranges. How about alternating 5x5 and 3x12 (possibly 4x12 for some exercises) for whole body routine 3 times per week?
> 
> ...


Apart from earning money to live, next in line is working out. I keep a track of calories but not of grams of protien etc. I keep to full body no matter what I try, there's that many routines to do it gets confusing. I agree I probably messed the 5x5 routine up by not sticking with it by the book. I can only learn tho. Ill stick to this new routine better and really try with the eating side. Its that I'm struggling with.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

How many calories are you managing to eat? I'm guessing you have a pretty active job too, right?

It is worth having an idea of daily protien intake, just to make sure you are in the ballpark of 1g per lb, and ideally spread throughout the day.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

I think if I was that busy through the week id prob do an all over body workout compound exercises once a week on my day off see how I got on for a couple of months.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sniper16 said:


> I think if I was that busy through the week id prob do an all over body workout compound exercises once a week on my day off see how I got on for a couple of months.


I normally manage 3 days most of the time. Just the odd week it goes wrong mate. I'm ok doing 3 days it's just right for me. I'll keep at it best I can but I no ill never look like a competitive bodybuilder with my lifestyle.

I would like to do one mens physique comp tho ?? that's a big time goal I have in my mind but as long as I get to 12 stone and look decent I'm happy


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you use the strong lifts app? Makes it incredibly simple to follow


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> If I keep up 3 days a week and eat right do you think roughly I could make good progress by February?
> 
> I've also found that after 3 weeks I like a week off, I dunno if its all my mind or what but I feel much stronger and find I can go back lifting heavier for the next 3 week stint.


do three months then have a week off mate - unless its already been said in which case ignore me


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do you use the strong lifts app? Makes it incredibly simple to follow


No mate never heard of it. Is it good?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> do three months then have a week off mate - unless its already been said in which case ignore me


Does having time off after you have pushed your body hard have a physical effect mate or is it all in the mind?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Does having time off after you have pushed your body hard have a physical effect mate or is it all in the mind?


it`s very beneficial but you have to put the work in first not take the time up front like you are LOL

just joshing you mate but and its a big but you need to step your game up

in the gym, every other night or morning! eating right! (no McD`s because your on the road) and stick with it! half hearted doesn`t cut the mustard.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Apart from earning money to live, next in line is working out. I keep a track of calories but not of grams of protien etc. I keep to full body no matter what I try, there's that many routines to do it gets confusing. I agree I probably messed the 5x5 routine up by not sticking with it by the book. I can only learn tho. Ill stick to this new routine better and really try with the eating side. Its that I'm struggling with.


need to track macros as well not just calories


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> it`s very beneficial but you have to put the work in first not take the time up front like you are LOL
> 
> just joshing you mate but and its a big but you need to step your game up
> 
> in the gym, every other night or morning! eating right! (no McD`s because your on the road) and stick with it! half hearted doesn`t cut the mustard.


who goes to maccies? :whistling: lol

apart from when im home really late like after doing 16hr days or something i do go down the gym. i eat when when i can meal wise and graze like a cow throughout the day.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> No mate never heard of it. Is it good?


Download it, it's free  nice and easy to follow, automatically increases weight and decreases if you fail 3 times in a row.


----------

